# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  "Killing myself in a lucid gone wrong.."

## Hallucinogenic

I posted an amusing story of me killing myself in a lucid the other day and thought id post this one that i had a while back..

SO im in a dream on a building blabla and then i become lucid and i thought it would be.. i dont know cool to see what it would feel like to jump off a building..because when i hit the ground id die and wake up anyway.. kay WRONG!

I brace myself for the jump and smile as im falling down.. yeh then i hit the ground..
but instead of waking up.. i actually HIT the ground and lay there with the worst pain imaginable.. all my bones are broken and sticking out and crumbled.. and then AFTER
ive felt all this pain.. then i wake up.  ::roll::  fml.

----------


## Puffin

Jeeze, that doesn't sound very pleasant. Try expecting a different outcome next time; you were probably thinking in the back of your mind that it'd be like real life. Instead, imagine bouncing off the ground like a trampoline, or that you have invulnerability.

----------


## Supernova2131

Pain in a dream? I thought that was impossible? D:

Sounds like a horrible LD. xD Why the hell do you kill yourself in dreams if I may ask?

----------


## Puffin

I tried it once, just for the laughs and to see what would happen. But I was less than semi-lucid, so...  :tongue2:

----------


## XeL

You seem to kill yourself quite frequently xD

----------


## Supernova2131

Are you sure you aren't suicidal? Lol.

----------


## CLONIXER

my awswer to previous posts:

your mind can emulate any pain, as any physical sensation, right? so theres nothing physically impossible in a dream.
y
death would be associated to the ideia of an ending (your objective), I guess you didn't died there... your ego kept everything together this times LOOL very well emulated, pain included!

heck, just take a black pill out of your pocket, swallow it and lose conscience, anything to black out.

YouTube - Matrix: The Jump Program

----------


## Soulnote

> Pain in a dream? I thought that was impossible? D:
> 
> Sounds like a horrible LD. xD Why the hell do you kill yourself in dreams if I may ask?



Pain is a sense, touch, you can see, hear, smell and taste in a dream so where there's touch, there's pain  :tongue2: 

I've only been LD'ing for about a year but you have to *KNOW* that it won't hurt, because you wanted to die in your dream, which can't fully happen, since you didn't wake up, your brain asscosiated it with pain. Next time you jump off a building, don't think of possible pain...or death...and it should work out, I've done it.

One time in a dream I had about 8 years ago when I was around 6, there was a robot tickling me the whole dream, it was horrible.

PS. To anyone who knows Zezarict, i'm him, I forgot my password

----------


## Hallucinogenic

> Pain in a dream? I thought that was impossible? D:
> 
> Sounds like a horrible LD. xD Why the hell do you kill yourself in dreams if I may ask?



Well in my other dreams it just seemed like a logical way to wake up at the time LOL, but  i dont feel fear or a rush doing it it was just like.. yeh watever i guess ill just do this
LOL and in this dream killing myself wasnt the goal.. i just wanted 2 see what it would be like to jump off a building, feel the thrill of it.. because i THOUGHT i would wake up when i hit the ground and not feel anything LOLl.. but yeh i didnt and the pain was awful





> Are you sure you aren't suicidal? Lol.



LOL yes pretty sure.. im a fairly happy person  ::lol:: 







> One time in a dream I had about 8 years ago when I was around 6, there was a robot tickling me the whole dream, it was horrible.



LOL..  thats so cute

----------


## Soulnote

> LOL..  thats so cute



About as cute as the bones protruding from you... :smiley: 

I am now picturing it  :smiley: 

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Hallucinogenic

> About as cute as the bones protruding from you...
> 
> I am now picturing it



LOL.. yes okay i am sorry. It isnt cute.. Its more of a nightmare.. I feel lucky to have fallen off a building ..because i could of always been tickled by a robot.. and have that memory haunt me for the rest of my life..  ::shock::   ::lol::

----------


## Soulnote

Exactly, you understand...I like you...I'm creepy  :tongue2:

----------


## Spectrum

> One time in a dream I had about 8 years ago when I was around 6, there was a robot tickling me the whole dream, it was horrible.



I have a friend who once had a nightmare about being chased and tickled by a dinosaur.  Apparently it was quite horrific...

----------


## Elucive

Lol, I'm cracking up at that robot tickling thing.

----------


## Supernova2131

> I have a friend who once had a nightmare about being chased and tickled by a dinosaur.  Apparently it was quite horrific...



Tickled by a dinosaur...? Seems creepy.

----------


## Liam604

HAHAHA that sucks

----------

